# Hammonton wine compitition 2019



## joeswine (Apr 20, 2019)

This is the tenth year I've entered and its always fun good food ,great people and judging by the state agriculture department and the 240 people who paid to enter their wines.
3 bottles per entry ,1 for the judges and two for the peoples choice awards ,two different contest running at the same time.
this is how we fared this season.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 20, 2019)

*saved the best for last..............*


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 20, 2019)

Well done, Joe! Congrats.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 20, 2019)

That is great, Joe! Congratulations to you.


----------



## joeswine (May 11, 2019)

this is the winner that took the place of my COFFEE PORT which had taken 4 best of shows,,,TOASTED MARSHMALLOW PORT


----------



## joeswine (May 11, 2019)

phase #2...........


----------



## joeswine (May 11, 2019)

phase #3.................SOMETIMES I T TAKES WORK AND PATIENTS.are you with me?


----------



## joeswine (May 11, 2019)

THE NEXT BEST OF SHOW WINNER FOR ME...


----------



## sdelli (May 12, 2019)

joeswine said:


> This is the tenth year I've entered and its always fun good food ,great people and judging by the state agriculture department and the 240 people who paid to enter their wines.
> 3 bottles per entry ,1 for the judges and two for the peoples choice awards ,two different contest running at the same time.
> this is how we fared this season.



Congrats Joe!
Great Job!!!!!


----------



## Kraffty (May 23, 2019)

Hi Joe! Congratulations, kicking butt as usual.
Mike


----------



## joeswine (May 23, 2019)

It was as always a fun night ,one of the wine pours came up to me and said he could have sold 50 bottles of my coconut pino gris , that made me feel good, another man would had a port in the contest came over to my table and asked if I could speak to his wine group
Of course I won't but these were people who had there own wines in the contest and voted overwhelming for my toasted Marshmello port as( best of show )over any other wines in the contest.
A great night and thanks all for you replies.


----------

